# mp3 player corrupted / not accessible



## meeshellex (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi I have a Samsung Mp3 Player YP-C1, and using windows XP.

Problem started when I was deleting files from my mp3 player. It freezed my screen. I tried rebooting both pc and player. Player got stucked with message "system loading 40%". When I tried hooking up to the pc again, the player can be detected, but not able to access or click on the removable hard disk. Not even right clicking the drive to format it. Also have another message pop up saying the drive is not accessible and corrupted.

Any help and suggestion is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

